

The Beckoning of the Ice Worlds - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/25/water/the-beckoning-of-the-ice-worlds

======
3327
So Star wars had it right (empire strikes back). Funny it took us years to
come to this conclusion but heat radiation does not due well with thick
atmospheres.

Its also a surprise that we are doing some testing in the South Pole but
clearly its a drop in the bucket in the grand scheme of things in terms of
future exploration and robots testing and enduring freezing conditions.

------
sxcurry
Check out the movie Europa Report if you want an advance look at what lurks
below the ice.

